# [SOLVED]Prawy alt zniknal po aktualizacji

## nusch

Po nocnym emerge -uDn world nie mam polskich krzaczkow pod prawym altem - aktuwuja sie zamiast tego skroty do menu (Plik, Edycja itp).

Dodam ze wczesniej wszystko dzialalo, teraz tylko pod "czysta konsola" polskie znaki dzialaja bez problemu(z samym wyswietlaniem w X'ach tez nie ma problemu). 

W kcontrol w ustawieniach regionalnych mam ustawiony polski, po aktualizacji etc-update wyrzucilo mi okolo 180 roznych plikow, wiec poprawilem tylko te ktore mi cos mowily a reszte , glownie z /usr/share/X11/xkb po prostu zaaktualizowalem, nie wiem ktory z nich moze byc winowajca.

Fragment emerge.log - to co aktualizowalem:

```

1198551710:  === (1 of 41) Compiling/Merging (dev-libs/gmp-4.2.2::/usr/portage/dev-libs/gmp/gmp-4.2.2.ebuild)

1198552164:  === (2 of 41) Compiling/Merging (dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.5::/usr/portage/dev-libs/eventlog/eventlog-0.2.5.ebuild)

1198552193:  === (3 of 41) Compiling/Merging (sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.23-r2::/usr/portage/sys-kernel/linux-headers/linux-headers-2.6.23-r2.ebuild)

1198552223:  === (4 of 41) Compiling/Merging (dev-java/java-config-wrapper-0.14::/usr/portage/dev-java/java-config-wrapper/java-config-wrapper-0.14.ebuild)

1198552227:  === (5 of 41) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r10::/usr/portage/sys-apps/sysvinit/sysvinit-2.86-r10.ebuild)

1198552243:  === (6 of 41) Compiling/Merging (app-admin/eselect-vi-1.1.5::/usr/portage/app-admin/eselect-vi/eselect-vi-1.1.5.ebuild)

1198552247:  === (7 of 41) Compiling/Merging (media-libs/libexif-0.6.16-r1::/usr/portage/media-libs/libexif/libexif-0.6.16-r1.ebuild)

1198552305:  === (8 of 41) Compiling/Merging (app-admin/syslog-ng-2.0.6::/usr/portage/app-admin/syslog-ng/syslog-ng-2.0.6.ebuild)

1198552335:  === (9 of 41) Compiling/Merging (x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.1::/usr/portage/x11-misc/xkeyboard-config/xkeyboard-config-1.1.ebuild)

1198552376:  === (10 of 41) Compiling/Merging (sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r6::/usr/portage/sys-libs/gpm/gpm-1.20.1-r6.ebuild)

1198552404:  === (11 of 41) Compiling/Merging (x11-libs/libICE-1.0.4::/usr/portage/x11-libs/libICE/libICE-1.0.4.ebuild)

1198552446:  === (12 of 41) Compiling/Merging (x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.9::/usr/portage/x11-libs/libXcursor/libXcursor-1.1.9.ebuild)

1198552477:  === (13 of 41) Compiling/Merging (x11-proto/glproto-1.4.9::/usr/portage/x11-proto/glproto/glproto-1.4.9.ebuild)

1198552490:  === (14 of 41) Compiling/Merging (x11-apps/xvinfo-1.0.2::/usr/portage/x11-apps/xvinfo/xvinfo-1.0.2.ebuild)

1198552502:  === (15 of 41) Compiling/Merging (x11-apps/sessreg-1.0.3::/usr/portage/x11-apps/sessreg/sessreg-1.0.3.ebuild)

1198552516:  === (16 of 41) Compiling/Merging (x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.3::/usr/portage/x11-apps/xmodmap/xmodmap-1.0.3.ebuild)

1198552530:  === (17 of 41) Compiling/Merging (x11-libs/libSM-1.0.3::/usr/portage/x11-libs/libSM/libSM-1.0.3.ebuild)

1198552557:  === (18 of 41) Compiling/Merging (media-libs/giflib-4.1.6::/usr/portage/media-libs/giflib/giflib-4.1.6.ebuild)

1198552615:  === (19 of 41) Compiling/Merging (x11-misc/x11vnc-0.9.3::/usr/portage/x11-misc/x11vnc/x11vnc-0.9.3.ebuild)

1198552722:  === (20 of 41) Compiling/Merging (x11-apps/xprop-1.0.3::/usr/portage/x11-apps/xprop/xprop-1.0.3.ebuild)

1198552736:  === (21 of 41) Compiling/Merging (x11-apps/xsetroot-1.0.2::/usr/portage/x11-apps/xsetroot/xsetroot-1.0.2.ebuild)

1198552748:  === (22 of 41) Compiling/Merging (x11-apps/xset-1.0.3::/usr/portage/x11-apps/xset/xset-1.0.3.ebuild)

1198552763:  === (23 of 41) Compiling/Merging (x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.4::/usr/portage/x11-apps/xrdb/xrdb-1.0.4.ebuild)

1198552777:  === (24 of 41) Compiling/Merging (x11-apps/xwininfo-1.0.3::/usr/portage/x11-apps/xwininfo/xwininfo-1.0.3.ebuild)

1198552789:  === (25 of 41) Compiling/Merging (x11-apps/xmessage-1.0.2::/usr/portage/x11-apps/xmessage/xmessage-1.0.2.ebuild)

1198552803:  === (26 of 41) Compiling/Merging (x11-apps/xclock-1.0.3::/usr/portage/x11-apps/xclock/xclock-1.0.3.ebuild)

1198552819:  === (27 of 41) Compiling/Merging (x11-apps/xdriinfo-1.0.2::/usr/portage/x11-apps/xdriinfo/xdriinfo-1.0.2.ebuild)

1198552839:  === (28 of 41) Compiling/Merging (x11-apps/mesa-progs-7.0.1::/usr/portage/x11-apps/mesa-progs/mesa-progs-7.0.1.ebuild)

1198552850:  === (29 of 41) Compiling/Merging (net-analyzer/wireshark-0.99.7::/usr/portage/net-analyzer/wireshark/wireshark-0.99.7.ebuild)

1198554612:  === (30 of 41) Compiling/Merging (net-print/cups-1.2.12-r4::/usr/portage/net-print/cups/cups-1.2.12-r4.ebuild)

1198554782:  === (31 of 41) Compiling/Merging (www-servers/apache-2.2.6-r5::/usr/portage/www-servers/apache/apache-2.2.6-r5.ebuild)

1198555056:  === (32 of 41) Compiling/Merging (app-emacs/po-mode-0.17::/usr/portage/app-emacs/po-mode/po-mode-0.17.ebuild)

1198555075:  === (33 of 41) Compiling/Merging (app-emacs/ruby-mode-1.8.6::/usr/portage/app-emacs/ruby-mode/ruby-mode-1.8.6.ebuild)

1198555084:  === (34 of 41) Compiling/Merging (dev-lang/ruby-1.8.6_p111::/usr/portage/dev-lang/ruby/ruby-1.8.6_p111.ebuild)

1198555284:  === (35 of 41) Compiling/Merging (dev-ruby/rubygems-0.9.4-r2::/usr/portage/dev-ruby/rubygems/rubygems-0.9.4-r2.ebuild)

1198555293:  === (36 of 41) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.10-r5::/usr/portage/sys-apps/baselayout/baselayout-1.12.10-r5.ebuild)

1198555309:  === (37 of 41) Compiling/Merging (sys-apps/pmount-0.9.16::/usr/portage/sys-apps/pmount/pmount-0.9.16.ebuild)

1198555334:  === (38 of 41) Compiling/Merging (x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.2.3::/usr/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse/xf86-input-mouse-1.2.3.ebuild)

1198555358:  === (39 of 41) Compiling/Merging (x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-2.1.1::/usr/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810/xf86-video-i810-2.1.1.ebuild)

1198555435:  === (40 of 41) Compiling/Merging (net-misc/whois-4.7.24::/usr/portage/net-misc/whois/whois-4.7.24.ebuild)

1198555442:  === (41 of 41) Compiling/Merging (net-print/hplip-2.7.10::/usr/portage/net-print/hplip/hplip-2.7.10.ebuild)

```

Last edited by nusch on Sat Dec 29, 2007 8:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## socek

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=179057

Punkt 5 i 6. Może chodzi właśnie o to?

----------

## nusch

 *nusch wrote:*   

> pod "czysta konsola" polskie znaki dzialaja bez problemu

 

a w xorg.conf nie bylo mieszane, jest tak jak w FAQ

================================================

Przy okazji, przestal dzialac PrintScreen wywolujacy zawsze ksnapshot

Arfrever: Połączono posty.

----------

## karaluch

A jaka masz wersje Xorg-Server bo w tej 1.4 jest jeszcze sporo bugow i mialem problemy z karta i810 wiec wrocilem do 1.3.0.0-r2

----------

## Arfrever

 *nusch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 1198552335:  === (9 of 41) Compiling/Merging (x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.1::/usr/portage/x11-misc/xkeyboard-config/xkeyboard-config-1.1.ebuild)
> ```
> ...

 

Aktualizacja powyższego pakietu mogła mieć znaczenie.

Czy wykonałeś `etc-update`?

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## unK

Po update xkeyboard-config trzeba przekompilować xorg-server, żeby wszystko wróciło do normy.

----------

## nusch

 *unK wrote:*   

> Po update xkeyboard-config trzeba przekompilować xorg-server, żeby wszystko wróciło do normy.

 

Jestes pewien, ze nie mozna tego zrobic szybciej? Z tego co wiem to xkeyb jest zalezny od X'ow a nie na odwrot, jezeli cos by bylo nei tak to revdep-rebuild  powinien pokazac. Jestem pewien ze to cos z configami, tylko ktory..

etc-update oczywiscie robilem, i od tego momentu sa problemu

----------

## Arfrever

 *nusch wrote:*   

>  *unK wrote:*   Po update xkeyboard-config trzeba przekompilować xorg-server, żeby wszystko wróciło do normy. 
> 
> Jestes pewien, ze nie mozna tego zrobic szybciej? Z tego co wiem to xkeyb jest zalezny od X'ow a nie na odwrot, jezeli cos by bylo nei tak to revdep-rebuild  powinien pokazac.

 

unK ma rację. Należy przebudować "x11-base/xorg-server". To zależność innego rodzaju, której `revdep-rebuild` nie wykryje.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## nusch

A moge X'y kompilowac , gdy sa odpalone, i po skonczonej instalacji, po prostu Ctrl+alt+backspace zeby sie przelaczyc na nowe? Czy koniecznie z czystej konsoli. Bo nie mogę teraz komputera na kilka godzin zostawić..

EDIT: ewentualnie, jest jakis przelacznik do emerge ktory skompiluje pakiet ale nie zainstaluje ?

----------

## Poe

tak, mozesz spokojnie kompilować xy na xach, a potem je przeładować.

----------

## nusch

Problem.. :

```

 *  The die message:

 *   You must build xorg-server and mesa with the same nptl USE setting.

```

Flage nptl mialem wlaczona od zawsze,mesa skompilowana z wlaczona:

```

nusch@nuschbox ~ $ eix mesa

[I] media-libs/mesa

     Available versions:  6.5.2-r1 (~)7.0.1 ~7.0.2 {debug doc kernel_FreeBSD motif nptl pic video_cards_i810 video_cards_mach64 video_cards_mga video_cards_none video_cards_r128 video_cards_radeon video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_sis video_cards_sunffb video_cards_tdfx video_cards_trident video_cards_via xcb}

     Installed versions:  7.0.1(00:16:44 7 X 2007)(nptl video_cards_i810 video_cards_mach64 video_cards_mga video_cards_r128 video_cards_radeon video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_sis video_cards_tdfx video_cards_trident video_cards_via -debug -doc -hardened -motif -video_cards_none -video_cards_sunffb -xcb)

     Homepage:            http://mesa3d.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         OpenGL-like graphic library for Linux

```

emerge --info - wlaczona:

```

nusch@nuschbox ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.22-suspend2-r2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-suspend2-r2 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1500MHz

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 27 Dec 2007 23:46:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/lib/fax /usr/share/config /var/spool/fax/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl            http://src.gentoo.pl            http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl              http://gentoo.po.opole.pl               ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl                ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo/ "

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl en"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/mnt/dane/portage"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/layman/xeffects"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X X509 a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi administrator adsl aiglx allegro alsa amr apache2 aqua_theme arts asf asm audiofile background battery bittorrent branding buttons bzip2 c++ cap cardbus ccache cdaudio cdparanoia cdr cdrom cdsound cgi chroot cli clock-screen cnamefix connectionstatus console contactnotes contentcache cpulimit cracklib crypt css cups curl curlwrappers cvs cxx d daemon dbase dbox2 dbtool dbus dhcp directfb disk-partition diskcache diskio distribution divx dmi dnotify dnsdb dolby-record-switch domain-aware dri dv dvb dvbplayer dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread eap-tls emacs embedded emerald emf emoticon emovix encode epiphany epydoc escreen esd etwin examples excel exif extensions extrafilters extraicons extramodules fat fax fbcon fbdev fbsplash festival ffmpeg fidonet firefox fits flac flash flashsupport flexresp2 fmod font-server fontconfig foomaticdb fortran fping ftp gadu gaim garmin gconf gd gdb gdbm gif gimpprint glib glitz gmail gmtfull gnokii gnutella gocr gopher gphoto2 gpm gps gre gsm gtalk gtk gzip h323 hacking hal hash hbci hddtemp hdhomerun hfs highlight hou html http httpd hybrid ibam ibmacpi ical iconv icq icu id3 ide idea ident ieee1394 ilbc image imagemagick imap imlib immqt injection inline ipfilter iproute2 iptv ipv6 irc irda irman irmc ithreads jabber java javascript jbig jfs jingle john jpeg jpeg2k jumpplay justify kde kdecards kdm kdrive kipi lame langpacks lcd ldap libcaca libnotify libsexy libwww lirc lm_sensors logitech-mouse logrotate logwatch lzw macbook mad madwifi mail mccp md5sum mgetty mhash midi mikmod mime mimencode ming mjpeg mmx mmxext mod mod_irc mod_python mode-owner modperl moneyplex mono mouse mozdevelop mozdom mp2 mp3 mp4 mp4live mpd mpeg mpeg2 mplayer msdav mtp mudflap munin-apache munin-dhcp munin-irc munin-squid munin-surfboard musepack music musicbrainz mysql mysqlfriends nas nat ncurses net network-cron new-login nfs njb nl nls nntp nowlistening nptl nptlonly nsplugin nss ntfs ntlm ntp obex objc objc++ objc-gc ogg on-the-fly-crypt opengl openid openmp openntpd openssh openssl opensslcrypt osc oss p2p pam passwordsave pcap pci pcmcia pcre pdf pentium perl pertty pl player plugins plx pmu png pnm polling pop posix postgres postproc postscript ppds profile projectx python qt3 qt3support qt4 query-browser quicktime radio radius rar rdesktop readline real realmedia reflection reiser4 reiserfs remote replytolist rewrite roe rss samba scanner schedule sendmail sensord serial server session setup-plugin sftp sftplogging sguil shout skey slp sms smtp sndfile snmp soap sockets socks5 softfax sound sox spamassassin speech speedo speex spell spl spoof-source sql sse sse2 ssl startup-notification stats stlport stream streamripper stroke subtitles subversion svg svga swarmcache swat symlink sysfs syslog t1lib tagwriting tcpd texteffect threads thunderbird tiff timestats timidity tivo tk tlen tokenizer tordns totem tracker transcode transparent-proxy trayicon truetype ttmpeg2 tv_check tv_pick_cgi twolame type1 uk_bleb unicode unzip upnp usb userlocales v4l2 vcd vdr vga vhosts videos vim vnc vncviewer voice vorbis wifi win32codecs winbind winpopup wireshark wma wmf wmp wordperfect wxwindows x11vnc x264 x86 xcomposite xforms xfs xhtml xine xinerama xinetd xml xml-rpc xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter xorg xosd xpm xprint xrandr xscreensaver xtended xv xvid xvmc xvnc yaepg yellownet yv12 zeroconf zip zlib zoran zvbi" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="i810"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

ale:

```

nusch@nuschbox ~ $ sudo emerge -pv xorg-server

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.0.90 [1.4-r1] USE="dri hal ipv6 kdrive xorg xprint -3dfx -debug -dmx -minimal (-nptl*) -sdl" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="i810 -amd -apm* -ark* -chips* -cirrus* -cyrix* -dummy* -epson -fbdev* -fglrx% -glint* -i128* -i740* (-impact) -imstt* -mach64* -mga* -neomagic* (-newport) -nsc* -nv* -nvidia -r128* -radeon* -rendition* -s3* -s3virge* -savage* -siliconmotion* -sis* -sisusb* (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx* -tga* -trident* -tseng* -v4l* -vermilion -vesa* -vga* -via* -vmware* -voodoo* -xgi" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Dlaczego xorg sie probuje skompilowac bez nptl skoro emerge --info zwraca ze ta flaga jest wlaczona?

----------

## Arfrever

 *nusch wrote:*   

> Dlaczego xorg sie probuje skompilowac bez nptl skoro emerge --info zwraca ze ta flaga jest wlaczona?

 

Ta flaga jest zamaskowana w związku z tym błędem.

Wykonaj:

```
emerge -1 mesa xorg-server
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## nusch

działa, dzięki.

----------

